# Edge of The Empire - Colorado Springs, CO



## kreat (Jul 27, 2013)

I am looking to find or start a group to play the new Star Wars: Edge of The Empire RPG in or around Colorado Springs, CO.   I would prefer to play but can GM a group if we start a new one though I am still learning the rules.  My house is a possibility for hosting and is near Powers and Constitution.   Every other week  or something similar would work best for me.   Weekly might be an option but I would miss some weeks.   I am currently available Thursday and Friday nights, all day Saturday and Sunday afternoons.  

As for me I am in my 30s with a family.   I'm not a big drinker but don't mind a little drinking at the game.   I have played all sorts of games since middle school and am tired of the D&D and Pathfinder lines.   Mostly looking for some fun and new friends. 

PM me here if you are interested or reply to this thread


----------

